# bubble nests?



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

during the 2-3week period when the male and female see each other, when should the male make the nest? when he makes it should i put the female in with him right away or wait until later? Does it matter how big the nest is?
I am wondering this because he made a small nest vigurously, and now it has mostly disapeared and only once in a while i will catch him making bubbles.
I hope you can answer my question. thanks, john


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Making a bubblenest is not necessarily always a sign that they are ready to spawn. It can simply mean that they like it where they are. If he and she have not been "conditioned" for the spawning process with special foods and rest they are not ready. It is an exhausting experience for your fish and unless they are prepared you risk losing one or both of them to exhaustion. Even when you have them prepared there is not a guarantee that it is going to be successful. Bettas do so have a mind of their own.

This is in no way like breeding livebearers where you just put them together and that is it. It does sound like you have a lot of research on the subject to do before you try it. Make sure you have all the equipment you will need ahead of time. Make sure you are going to be present at all times during the spawning process as the minute it is over both fish are at risk from violence towards each other. Have a resting tank ready at least for the female as she cannot go back with other fish until she has rested (and healed up if she is injured). Have meds on hand for tissue regeneration and infection prevention in case she or the male are injured. If your male is injured to the point that he cannot do the job of caring for the eggs then you just as well write that spawning process out as the fry will not survive. Trying to put the female or another fish in to care for them will not work.

But to answer your original question, the male will build a nice big bubblenest when he is ready. There is not a should to it. He decides and there is not any deciding for him. The important thing you need to do is make sure he and she are getting special foods to condition them. The rest will come when it comes.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a betta once that make a bubble nest that covered half of his 2.5 gallon tank, and it was thick too!


----------

